# Mixing Liquid Foundations



## ATLDiva76 (Jan 7, 2010)

What are some good techniques for mixing two different liquid foundations?

I currently wear NW47 in MAC's Studio Fix Fluid foundation however, when I tried out the Revlon Colorstay foundations I found that none of the shades available from Cappuccino on down were a perfect match. Either they were too red, too yellow or simply too dark. My current mixing techniques have been off the mark as well.

Please help if you can!


----------



## Strawberrymold (Jan 7, 2010)

For me it's just a trial and error process. I have to mix my foundation as well. I just took home a lot of samples before I found something that worked (I felt bad returning product to the stores). 
If you have a Perscriptives counter near you they can mix a custom foundation for you. Other than that you could set up a consultation at a MAC or Sephora and have one of the MUA's there help you.


----------



## dmcgeo (Feb 13, 2010)

I haven't tried this (but plan to as I move into summer shades) but I heard that it works well to put your shades on the back of a dvd/cd and mix them there. Apparently they are easy to clean as well. 
Today I mixed some MUFE HD and Revlon Colorstay and just did it on the back of my hand, but I think a CD would work better because of how my hand absorbs the two products differently. Hope that helps!


----------



## jazmatazz (Feb 13, 2010)

I put both shades on the back of my hand and then mix it with a toothpick or spatula. I've heard of using a CD or a mixing pan (can't remember the exact name but it's almost like a petri dish lol). One clean hands it's easy to do but I guess your hand could end up absorbing some of the product. 

I like to add some liquid luminizer to my foundation sometimes for an added glow


----------

